# Using reliance netconnect on Tablet/smartphones - has this worked.



## dabster (Apr 5, 2012)

Landed up on this page which explains as to how Reliance netconnect etc USB dongles can be used to connect to Android Tablets.

Know How to Connect USB Modem To Android Tablet

has anybody had sucess with this ?
Can this be used on smartphones too ?

Cheers,


----------



## vshall (Apr 9, 2012)

dabster said:


> Landed up on this page which explains as to how Reliance netconnect etc USB dongles can be used to connect to Android Tablets.
> 
> Know How to Connect USB Modem To Android Tablet
> 
> ...



yes this trick is working with my HCL me x1 Tab and Tata photon modem very smooth.


----------



## kool (Apr 9, 2012)

vshall said:


> yes this trick is working with my HCL me x1 Tab and Tata photon modem very smooth.



Is it possible to connect Nokia 5230 (Airtel GPRS) as USB modem to any TAB ?


----------



## dabster (Apr 10, 2012)

vshall said:


> yes this trick is working with my HCL me x1 Tab and Tata photon modem very smooth.



what is the tata photon model. huawei EC150, looking for buying tab which is compatible to ec150 device.(Not anything which clearly mention this model, but ec1236 etc.)


----------



## vshall (Apr 14, 2012)

dabster said:


> what is the tata photon model. huawei EC150, looking for buying tab which is compatible to ec150 device.(Not anything which clearly mention this model, but ec1236 etc.)



i am using it with EC150


----------



## iinfi (Apr 20, 2012)

does netconnect work with BB Playbook.
mini duplicate thread here [*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/mobiles-tablets/155806-bb-playbook-vs-iball-slide.html#post1632414]


----------



## mrintech (Apr 20, 2012)

dabster said:


> Landed up on this page which explains as to how Reliance netconnect etc USB dongles can be used to connect to Android Tablets.
> 
> Know How to Connect USB Modem To Android Tablet



Thanks a lot for this

will try


----------

